# Honey gates.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If you have boghten a honey gate and it has a plastic thumb screw do your self a favor and go to th4e hardwear store and buy a metal thumb screw and a fender washer. Those plastic screws find the worse time to break.

This would be a good gate if you are in the market for one. Brushy mountian bee supply.










 Al


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I like mine and it came from brushy mt.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Those plastic wing-nuts are worthless. I've still got one I haven't replaced, and use a pair of pliers to turn the stump of plastic.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Kare was bottleing honey with one I hadn't replace the screw in. It broke and I was no where near to help out. Lucky she was near the drawer that holds my collection of rubber bands. A small one from around aspairagrus worked to stop the drips. I changer out the screw when I got back to the house.

 Al


----------

